
Nicehash hacked for 56M EUR - strayamaaate
http://www.vaulttech.it/2017/12/06/nicehash-vittima-un-attacco-hacker-furto-56-milioni-euro/
======
strayamaaate
Seems like the news is still breaking. Nicehash balance is showing zero BTC
however.

[https://bitinfocharts.com/bitcoin/address/33dH7xpzrQG8ydZvtj...](https://bitinfocharts.com/bitcoin/address/33dH7xpzrQG8ydZvtjZ387VzkRVVXRZNgF)

